# 100 k life tanks?



## raco784 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

glaubt ihr in cataclysm wird es die ersten 100k life tanks geben? Ich meine wenn man sich von classic bis wotlk
die tanks so anschaut, könnten die ersten tanks 100 k life besitzen. in classic hatte ein t3 tank um die 15 k voll buffed, 
in bc um die 25 k und jetzt haben die tanks um die 50 k vollbuffed und wir haben noch nicht mal endcontent.

was glaubt ihr? Glaubt ihr auch das 100 k zu übertrieben wären?

mfg


----------



## Gott92 (25. Oktober 2009)

kurz und knapp: nein
übertrieben? kommt auf den dmg an, aber 100k sähe lächerlich aus


----------



## The Future (25. Oktober 2009)

Vieleicht der Druide aber glaube ich eher nicht [ ausser buffed ]


----------



## tocai (25. Oktober 2009)

was ist das wieder für ein Thema...?! das werden wir dann sehen wenn Cata da ist 

sry /vote 4 close einfach unnötig


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

tocai schrieb:


> was ist das wieder für ein Thema...?! das werden wir dann sehen wenn Cata da ist
> 
> sry /vote 4 close einfach unnötig



bitte.....stfu


----------



## yxc.net (25. Oktober 2009)

Wenns so wäre, was dann?
Und wenns nicht so wäre, was dann?

yxc


----------



## Lafutsch (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke mal mit trinkets skills vollbufffed und topequiped gegen ende, ja. Wenn dann t11 oder so draussen ist


----------



## R92CP (25. Oktober 2009)

100k Life? Gibts jetzt (fast) schon.

Auf unserem Server gibts nen Dudutank, der hat Raidbuffed mit Überlebensinstinkten usw. an um die 96k Life.

Da die Armory mal wieder rumbuggt kann ich euch den Char nicht linken, aber falls sie irgendwann wieder geht, hier sind Name & Gilde:

Server: Nathrezim
Name: Ruzzlefuzzle
Gilde: set sail for fail

Denke mal mit 3.3 wird er die 100k knacken.

Edith sagt: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Ruzzlefuzzle


----------



## Arosk (25. Oktober 2009)

100k Life gibts schon.

Außerdem gilt für Tanks immer noch: Avoid > HP


----------



## Snake202 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich persönlich denke schon ...
Wenn man bedenkt ... ein frischer lvl 80 Tank kommt evtl. selfbuffed auf 25-30k Life, jetzt mit Itemlvl258 kommt man locker auf 50k life, raidbuffed locker 60k. Jetzt kommt dann noch Icecrown, daher denk ich mal werden die Tanks bald schon raidbuffed mit 75k Life rumrennen. Also spätestens mit Patch 4.2 vermute ich mal, gibt es Tanks, die selfbuffed auf 90k, raidbuffed locker auf 110k Life kommen werden.
Trinkets nicht mit eingeschlossen, und Skills wie Überlebensinstinkte auch nicht mit einberechnet.
Mich persönlich würde es nicht wundern, wenn gegen Ende von Cataclysm dann Tanks mit 150k Life Standard sind ^^
Außer Blizz überarbeit das alles nochmal und setzt die Werte aller Items herunter, was ich jedoch sehr stark bezweifle xD


----------



## wowfighter (25. Oktober 2009)

raco784 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> glaubt ihr in cataclysm wird es die ersten 100k life tanks geben? Ich meine wenn man sich von classic bis wotlk
> die tanks so anschaut, könnten die ersten tanks 100 k life besitzen. in classic hatte ein t3 tank um die 15 k voll buffed,
> ...


Lol tanks mit 50k volbuffed in wotlk da hast du nur noobs gesehen selbst krieger schaffen  schon 80k ^^also die 100k wird es zu 100% geben in cata wenn nicht auch schon in wotlk


----------



## jkalius (25. Oktober 2009)

wenn mages au 50k criten hab ich nix dagegen^^


----------



## Skum (25. Oktober 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Lol tanks mit 50k volbuffed in wotlk da hast du nur noobs gesehen selbst krieger schaffen  schon 80k ^^also die 100k wird es zu 100% geben in cata wenn nicht auch schon in wotlk



dan musst du ja der ober pro sein 24k live unbuffed


----------



## Revan69 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ees gibt bereits tanks mit 100k (buffed) da denke ich ist der schritt nicht all zu groß, allerdings wirds bei cata ja nur 5 lvl unterschied geben.


----------



## jkalius (25. Oktober 2009)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Ees gibt bereits tanks mit 100k (buffed) da denke ich ist der schritt nicht all zu groß, allerdings wirds bei cata ja nur 5 lvl unterschied geben.



die lvl werden ziemlich egal ich glaube mit neuer rüssi gehts dann schon ziemlich ab


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2009)

omg wenn ich diese 52k life Dudu tank in Dalaran sehe..... wie dumm die Leute sind (gerade als dudu) immer nur scheiss ausdauer zu sockeln....


----------



## SulTaNkx (25. Oktober 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Lol tanks mit 50k volbuffed in wotlk da hast du nur noobs gesehen selbst krieger schaffen  schon 80k ^^also die 100k wird es zu 100% geben in cata wenn nicht auch schon in wotlk




jaja laber kein shice , zeig mir 1krieger tank mit 80k life
das wirst du in wotlk niemals schaffen sogar mit letztes gefecht und full buffed t9,5 nicht also erzähl hier kein müll bitte.


----------



## Lightsaver (25. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> omg wenn ich diese 52k life Dudu tank in Dalaran sehe..... wie dumm die Leute sind (gerade als dudu) immer nur scheiss ausdauer zu sockeln....



du braucht die ausdauer für die hardmodes ... is einfach so ... hast n sehr großes HP polster dadurch und kannst mal n paar hits ohne heal überleben . dmg bekommste nämlich so oder so !


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2009)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> jaja laber kein shice , zeig mir 1krieger tank mit 80k life
> das wirst du in wotlk niemals schaffen sogar mit letztes gefecht und full buffed t9,5 nicht also erzähl hier kein müll bitte.



Ich nehm jetz ma das Extrem Beispiel ... Kungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



43k Life unbuffed ... mit Buffs hat er locker 58k .... mit last stand könnte das gehen^^


----------



## eikira (25. Oktober 2009)

Gott92 schrieb:


> kurz und knapp: nein
> übertrieben? kommt auf den dmg an, aber 100k sähe lächerlich aus



willkommen in wow.
falls du in sachen lächerlichkeit meinst das gäbe es in wow nicht schon längst. augen auf.


----------



## Patikura (25. Oktober 2009)

Haha Krieger mit 80k leben das zeigst du mir ... 
unbuffed haben die vll sehr gut eq 42-45k und raidbuffed kommen da grad mal maximal 10k dazu ... also das geht sich NIE AUS !


----------



## BlueMode (25. Oktober 2009)

ich hab schon nen dudutank gesehn in dem moment in dem er alle cds gezündet hat kam der auf fast 76k life...(raidbuffed)


----------



## BlenD (25. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich jz scho dudutanks mit 53k Life Buffed seh in raids, wirds mit der Zita, sicher auf die 70k+ kommen. 
Bin ich mir fasd 1000%ig sicha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vanishone (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke eher dass andere Tank attribute gebuffed werden, die hp wird sich dann bei ca. 70-80k einfinden.


----------



## yxc.net (25. Oktober 2009)

vanishone schrieb:


> Ich denke eher dass andere Tank attribute gebuffed werden, die hp wird sich dann bei ca. 70-80k einfinden.



Es wird nur noch die " Grundattribute " geben.

yxc


----------



## nrg (25. Oktober 2009)

Ganz ehrlich? Mir ist es ziemlich egal wie viel Leben ein Tank hat solange restlichen seine Werte vernünftig sind. Wenn ich den hier verlinkten Druiden sehe rollen sich mir die Zehennägel hoch, nur Ausdauer gesockelt. Macht sich gut bei irgendwelchen Vollpfeifen die meinen je mehr HP ums besser der Tank, aber bei nur 31% Ausweichen. Da hat ja mancher Naxxequipte Anfängerbär bessere Werte.

In Classic war ein Tank mit 10k HP schon was seltenes und für Krieger eigentlich nicht oder erst sehr spät erreichbar. 

Ein Tank muss seinen Char gut spielen können, es bringt nichts wenn der Typ mit dickem HP-Polster vorne steht und sich jeden Schlag fängt.


----------



## hawayboy (25. Oktober 2009)

kurz und knapp, mit dem übernächsten addon  vielleicht, 
aber mit cataclysm glaube ich ganz ehrlich nicht. schlieslich wird der item lv net so rasant steigen wie bisher,   schlieslich wird der max lv ja nur auf 85 angehoben.


----------



## Eddishar (25. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ich nehm jetz ma das Extrem Beispiel ... Kungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wovon redet ihr hier? Max-HP-Werte über 20 Sekunden? Ist doch albern. Ihr müsst von Raidbuffed ohne Cooldowns ausgehen ... sonst sage ich euch gleich, dass es auch 450k-Tanks gibt ... oder noch nie in Tausendwinter Bären mit viel Hartnäckigkeit gesehen? Aber das zählt ebensowenig ...


----------



## 666Anubis666 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde sagen 100k Life sind gut möglich ^^ 
Die besten kommen da ja so schon fast dran :O

War nicht mal die rede davon das mit Kata nur noch Ausdauer für nen Tank zählt?
Dann werden es wohl mehr als 100k...


----------



## Traklar (25. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard wird sich dabei schon was denken. Ich denke eher das wir uns in einem Bereich von 70 - 80k gebuffed bewegen. Zumal ein Tank jetzt schon unbuffed an die 40k kommen kann. Mit Arthas dann gute 42 -  45k (je nach Klasse und voll T10,5....). Mit Cata kommen ja "nur" 5 neue Level dazu, von daher werden die Tanks mit 85 wohl an die 50k kommen. Mit Endcontent sind dann schon 70k drinne. 

Hier bei Wotlk hatte ich zu beginn 24k -> 29k -> 33k -> 36k und sofern ich mal wieder richtig raide -> 40k. Unbuffed. Also gebuffed kommt unser MT (hat das EQ, was ich mir grad erraide) 50k.  

Aber 100k kannste mit lvl 90 - 95 erwarten. Wenn doch mit Cata, hats Blizzard übertrieben.


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Habe den Spam gelöscht. Bleibt bitte beim Thema und beachtet die Nettiquette.
(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## Doonna (25. Oktober 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Blizzard wird sich dabei schon was denken. Ich denke eher das wir uns in einem Bereich von 70 - 80k gebuffed bewegen. Zumal ein Tank jetzt schon unbuffed an die 40k kommen kann. Mit Arthas dann gute 42 -  45k (je nach Klasse und voll T10,5....). Mit Cata kommen ja "nur" 5 neue Level dazu, von daher werden die Tanks mit 85 wohl an die 50k kommen. Mit Endcontent sind dann schon 70k drinne.
> 
> Hier bei Wotlk hatte ich zu beginn 24k -> 29k -> 33k -> 36k und sofern ich mal wieder richtig raide -> 40k. Unbuffed. Also gebuffed kommt unser MT (hat das EQ, was ich mir grad erraide) 50k.
> 
> Aber 100k kannste mit lvl 90 - 95 erwarten. Wenn doch mit Cata, hats Blizzard übertrieben.


 Oder du untertrieben.

schau dir den Unterschied zwischen classic und BC an oder Wotlk und BC an, dennoch denke ich das die ganze attribute durch das neue system reduziert werden.


----------



## Cobald (25. Oktober 2009)

Wenn wir überhaupt von solchen Werten redeb müssen wir zwischen den einzelnen Tankklassen unterscheiden! Denn der Druide ist bekanntermaßen der Tank der das größte HP-Polster hat, danach kommt im regelfall bei gleichem Equipstand der DK-Tank (der ja aber beim derzeitigem Patch-Stand beinahe ausgestorben ist) und dann kommen Krieger und Paladin. 

Und die 100k Life Grenze wird, wenn überhaupt, nur vom Druiden übertroffen. Ein Krieger schafft im Augenblick mit best möglichem Equip und raidbuffed höchstens 55k Life! Mit Standardequip kommste auf höchstens 50k Life raidbuffed.

Wieso gerade der Krieger als Hauptbeispiel? Ganz eifnach: Er ist immernoch die am meisten gespielte Klasse und der am häufigsten vorkommende Tank und ausserdem Spiel ich selbst nen KriegerTank mit 49k Raidbuffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke nicht. 100k ist dann doch etwas übertrieben , selbst bei Druiden. Zumal es beim addon nur 5 lvl hochgeht. Schon jetzt sind 50k buffed meist nur bei druiden oder tanks anzutreffen mit den ausdauer trinkets, aus pdc nh oder eventboss braufest, ulduar ect.. Ich denk eher das so 70-75k realistisch sind. Denn selbst wenn man jetzt noch nicht am ende der fahnenstange angekommen ist wird auch mit T10 nicht gleich 10k oder so auf die jetzt schon vorhandenen 50k gepackt. Aber erlich gesagt ist mir das auch egal denn life ist halt nicht alles, ich hab lieber 2 gescheite tank trinkets im peto und komm trotzdem auf 43-45k life buffed (25) bzw 40-42k (10) als mit den zwei ausdauer trinkets aus dem Brausfest event rummzulaufen nur der +170 ausdauer wegen , aber ansonsten recht nutzlosen boni in raids (welchen boss interessiert der schwule schankmeid boni?)

wie mein vorredner schon erwähnt, es kommt halt auch die tankklasse an, druiden werden immer das meiste life haben, danach kommen DK's.


----------



## mk77 (25. Oktober 2009)

mjoa hab jz mal nen dudu mit 62k buffed gesehen...sollte vllt knapp werden mit den 100k


----------



## Noname0815 (25. Oktober 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Mir ist es ziemlich egal wie viel Leben ein Tank hat solange restlichen seine Werte vernünftig sind. Wenn ich den hier verlinkten Druiden sehe rollen sich mir die Zehennägel hoch, nur Ausdauer gesockelt. Macht sich gut bei irgendwelchen Vollpfeifen die meinen je mehr HP ums besser der Tank, aber bei nur 31% Ausweichen. Da hat ja mancher Naxxequipte Anfängerbär bessere Werte.
> 
> In Classic war ein Tank mit 10k HP schon was seltenes und für Krieger eigentlich nicht oder erst sehr spät erreichbar.
> 
> Ein Tank muss seinen Char gut spielen können, es bringt nichts wenn der Typ mit dickem HP-Polster vorne steht und sich jeden Schlag fängt.



Die Werte die dort gezeigt werden sind unbuffed und in Taurengestalt. Der Ausweichenbonus in Bärenform ist da nicht mit einberechnet. Das ist auch das Prob bei Char-Vergleichen übers Arsenal, wenn es um Druiden geht, da du da nur Grundwerte siehst, aber nicht die Boni die durch den Gestaltwandel hinzukommen. Wenn ich mir die Erfolge anschaue von dem da Rollen sich mir eher die Zehennägel hoch, weil dort nur die wenigstens Spieler hinkommen werden.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Die 100k Life für einen Tank sind nicht mehr all zu weit weg, da die Werte der Rüstungen ja immer übertriebener werden. Beispiel beim Dudu: der Wert für Ausdauer bei der T7.0-Brust beim Feral ist 90, die Brust für T9.9 hat dagegen 153 - nach Adam Riese sind das mal eben Schlappe 63 Ausdauerpunkte Unterschied und das auf der gleichen Stufe. Die Schritte von T-Set zu T-Set sind wesendlich gewaltiger geworden als noch zu Classic- oder BC-Zeiten.
Als es noch nicht raus war, dass Ony auf Stufe 80 gehoben wird hatte ich immer so die Idee, dass irgendwann auf Level 90 ein Dudu-Tank zu der alleine hinmarschiert, einen Life-abgleich vornimmt und dann fragt: "Wer ist denn nun hier der Boss?"


----------



## Ultimo01 (25. Oktober 2009)

raco784 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> glaubt ihr in cataclysm wird es die ersten 100k life tanks geben? Ich meine wenn man sich von classic bis wotlk
> die tanks so anschaut, könnten die ersten tanks 100 k life besitzen. in classic hatte ein t3 tank um die 15 k voll buffed,
> ...



hmm naja in bc haben so t6  krieger tanks nicht mehr als 20k gehabt 
und jetzt? palatanks  so max 40k
das heißt das sind 20k life mehr
wenn wir davon ausgehen das wir nur 5 lvl ansteigen werden und nicht 10, geh ICH davon aus das es nur 10k life sind. (+- nochma 10k also max 60k life)

Aber... lasst euch überraschen


So Long Ultimo

P.s.
In kara gibtsn boss der macht n Hp Buff, da hatte ich zu Bc zeiten 54k life (13k Grundgesundheit)


----------



## XRayFanatic (25. Oktober 2009)

tocai schrieb:


> was ist das wieder für ein Thema...?! das werden wir dann sehen wenn Cata da ist
> 
> sry /vote 4 close einfach unnötig




/sign

Jeder zweite Thread, "was meint ihr wie sieht blablablub in catahaumichblau aus", "Wie wird das gehen", "wird der dort stehen", omg. abwarten und tee trinken. alles andere ist spekulation und nicht der rede wert und nervt nur noch.


----------



## RainbowRaider (25. Oktober 2009)

Ihr wart aber schonmal raiden oder?
Ihr tut hier so als bedeutet fullbuffed 20k hp mehr und last stand verdreifacht die hp auch nicht =P


----------



## Pusillin (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe im Arathibecken schonmal einen Druiden mit 70k HP gesehen, natürlich mit Cooldowns etc, aber immerhin.
Im alterac geht da sicher noch mehr, und vielleicht hatte er nichtmal alle Buffs.


----------



## BlueMode (25. Oktober 2009)

tausendwinter wenn horde hartnäckigkeit hat am besten gleich 16 mal (so am anfang) warry tank mit 735k life... raidboss inc

wir werden sehn was und wie cat wird wissen tun das imom nur die leute von blizzard...


----------



## heyhey (25. Oktober 2009)

100k ist kein Problem unser dudu tank kommt jetzt schon auf 97k mit allen cds und raidbuffed also mit 3.3 denk ich mal wird er 110k knacken


----------



## Lewita (25. Oktober 2009)

Was nützen einem Tank 100k hp wen er aber jeden einzelnen Schlag voll abbekommt? Rein garnix! Da hab ich lieber nen 55k Raidbuffed Tank der auf schadensvermeidung gesockelt ist und nich nur auf Ausdauer. So langsam versteh ich auch warum nurnoch gammel rumrennt an Tanks weil die Meisten denken man braucht nurnoch Ausdauer Ausdauer und nochmals Ausdauer. Schön wens nen 100k tank geben würde den würd ich da verrotten lassen in Dala wo er gerade steht und mir nen vernünftiegen Manaschonenden Tank besorgen.... +++der Radiergummie war zum Glück hier und hat aufgeräumt+++++   
Soviel dazu 

Mfg Lewita


----------



## 1Harrizona (25. Oktober 2009)

so... schaut euch mal nachm raid an, wieviel euer tank geheilt wurde... und wieviel % davon überheilung waren... bei uns sinds gern mal 40-60% überheilung am tank... jetzt nimmt man einmal nen tank mit 55k life und 25% gesamtavoid und einmal einen mit 40k life und 40% gesamtavoid. wenn ein tank 2 mobs tankt, die immer für 21k zuhauen im 3sekunden-takt, ist man mit dem ausdauertank besser dran. der kanns ab, wenn beide mobs gleichzeitig treffen (was beim ausdauertank zu 75% der fall is).. der kriegt 2x21k rein und hat dann immer noch 13k life... beim avoidtank is die chance, dass der fall von 2 treffern eintritt nur 60%.. ("nur")... und wenn der die 2x21k reinkriegt isser tot... 

der tank wird sowieso geheilt, und in diesem fall die 21k die der ausdauertank abkriegt werden sowieso wieder weggemacht... der avoidtank is nach 2 solchen treffern einfach mal tot, und wenn er tot is hilft nichtmal mehr mehr heilung... 

in wotlk sollten die heiler wirklich keine allzugroßen manaprobleme mehr haben.. also machts das bisschen mehr heilung auch nicht aus.... dafür lebt aber der tank nach paar harten treffern noch... (mein healschami is nur auf zm/haste gesockelt... teilweise elementarteile an, es is selten der fall, dass mir in hardmodes das mana ausgeht, ausser in ganz speziellen fällen)...

so jetzt überlegt nochmal ob avoid>stamina is...


meine größte heilung kostet 900 mana... mein rezz kostet 3000 oO


----------



## Menthos (25. Oktober 2009)

1Harrizona schrieb:


> so... schaut euch mal nachm raid an, wieviel euer tank geheilt wurde... und wieviel % davon überheilung waren... bei uns sinds gern mal 40-60% überheilung am tank... jetzt nimmt man einmal nen tank mit 55k life und 25% gesamtavoid und einmal einen mit 40k life und 40% gesamtavoid. wenn ein tank 2 mobs tankt, die immer für 21k zuhauen im 3sekunden-takt, ist man mit dem ausdauertank besser dran. der kanns ab, wenn beide mobs gleichzeitig treffen (was beim ausdauertank zu 75% der fall is).. der kriegt 2x21k rein und hat dann immer noch 13k life... beim avoidtank is die chance, dass der fall von 2 treffern eintritt nur 60%.. ("nur")... und wenn der die 2x21k reinkriegt isser tot...
> 
> der tank wird sowieso geheilt, und in diesem fall die 21k die der ausdauertank abkriegt werden sowieso wieder weggemacht... der avoidtank is nach 2 solchen treffern einfach mal tot, und wenn er tot is hilft nichtmal mehr mehr heilung...
> 
> ...



Du hast den Blockwert vergessen, der den Schaden redzuiert denn man einfängt wenn man Blockt. Beim Paladin z.B. ist die Blockchance sehr hoch (danke Talenten) und der Schaden wird somit gut reduziert.

ps.: Ich habe einen Palatank, der nicht super r0xx0r ausgestattet ist, aber er kommt mim talent im Kampf auf ~46% Blockchance. Das geht viel besser mit sehr gute ausgerüsteten Palatanks. Druiden können garnicht Blocken, da fällt das schonmal weg, sprich sieh bekommen mehr schaden als ein Krieger oder Paladin. Wenn du mehr in Verteidigung setzt bekommst du weniger Schaden von den Mobs


----------



## Skelettkrieger (25. Oktober 2009)

gibt es schon (dudus mit allen cds) und hey: wayne


----------



## Vandissi (25. Oktober 2009)

Lest mal pls alle die sachen durch was in Cata verändert wird!!!

Die ausdauer auf allen sachen soll um viel erhöht werden und da ja eingeführt wird mit cata das man als Lederer Schmied und schneider die werte verändern kann (stand im blizz-booklet) 1bw zu 1ausdauer machen dann wird die 100k grenze 100% geknackt wenn ich mein eigenes bärchen anschaue hat 35k life unbuffed (45k - 50k raidbuffed) und 35% ausweichen und das mit Naxx10er und PDC Hero EQ dann ist es sicher

und wenn die verteidigungswertung blockwertung usw von den rüstungen fallen wird mehr ausdauer und stärke/bw drauf zu finden sein!!

MfG Vandissi


----------



## Chínín (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mal auf dem Testserver alles (wirklich ALLES!!!) auf Ausdauer ausgerichtet (PvP equip mit ausdauer sockeln), komme damit in frostpräsenz auf 43-45k, weiß gerade net die genauen werte (würde man bestimmt noch mehr darauf ausrichten können, zB schulter PvP verzauberung o.ä. krimskrams), buffed auf 48k, noch CDs anwerfen, 60-65k....also ich glaube, 100k sollten schon realistisch sein! besonders bei der Tatsache, dass Avoidance durch Ausdauer/Bewe/Stärke zu bekommen sein wird, ab Cata!


----------



## Zhou Tai (25. Oktober 2009)

Menthos schrieb:


> Du hast den Blockwert vergessen, der den Schaden redzuiert denn man einfängt wenn man Blockt. Beim Paladin z.B. ist die Blockchance sehr hoch (danke Talenten) und der Schaden wird somit gut reduziert.
> 
> ps.: Ich habe einen Palatank, der nicht super r0xx0r ausgestattet ist, aber er kommt mim talent im Kampf auf ~46% Blockchance. Das geht viel besser mit sehr gute ausgerüsteten Palatanks. Druiden können garnicht Blocken, da fällt das schonmal weg, sprich sieh bekommen mehr schaden als ein Krieger oder Paladin. Wenn du mehr in Verteidigung setzt bekommst du weniger Schaden von den Mobs


*hust* Wilde Verteidigung *hust*

Wilde Verteidigung	Passiv
Sofort
Jedes Mal, wenn Ihr in Bären- oder Terrorbärengestalt einen kritischen Treffer erzielt, gewinnt Ihr den Effekt 'Wilde Verteidigung', durch den der erlittene Schaden des nächsten körperlichen Angriffs um 25% Eurer Angriffskraft verringert wird.

Das is doch im Grunde das selbe wie blocken und die Blockchance ist glaubich so zu rechnen (Diese Sache ist nur schnell ausem Gedächtnis geholt und durch Die späte zeit kann es zu Fehlern kommen ich bitte um Verständnis:
                                                                                            (Abzüglich Waffenkunde Natürlich)
Critchance(vom Spieler)-Verfehlenchance(vom Spieler)-ausweichenchance(vom Boss Abzüglich Waffenkunde)-Parierchance(vom Boss Abzüglich Waffenkunde)
=Blockchance oder auch Procchance vom Schild


----------



## Gronux (26. Oktober 2009)

denke auch, dass spätestens mit cataclysm die 100k geknackt werden, weil ja schließlich sockel und vz wie verteidigungswertung wegfällt, wenn sich da blizz nichts einfallen lösst, sockelt und vz nur noch auf ausdauerr


----------



## Wiikend (26. Oktober 2009)

naja gibt mehrere seiten wäre eig doof da 100k zuviel sind und die spells dann auch den dmg raushauen müssten stellt euch das mal vor hey du 100k dudu da komm mal her ich will dich twohitten das kommt i wie doof oda nich?

Mfg Wiikend


----------



## jeef (26. Oktober 2009)

ob 50,75 oder 100k ist doch egal wird sich
doch eh wieder irgendwo ausgleichen und wenn nicht...wow halt ^^


----------



## Akium (26. Oktober 2009)

Jup... Fast alle B-Werte fallen raus...  Ausrüstungsoptimierung bzw jonglieren mit Charwerten fällt fast alles flach.. 

Ausdauerstacking, und einfach alles looten was im Itemlevel nen Stück höher ist...   

Vorbei sind die Zeiten, wo in ner gut durchdachten Ausrüstung nen Lvl 200 Item durchaus besser angelegt war als nen 232 er.. 

Das bekommen dann auch schon 3 Jährige hin.

Total spannend, sich auf einen, maximal 2-3 Grundwerte zu fixieren, und diese dann zu stacken..  

In WoLK wurde das Spiel schon abgeflacht, aber das was da in Catalysm kommt, rückt das Ganze immer mehr auf das Niveau "malen nach Zahlen"... 
Ich frag mich ob Blizzard ne FSK 6 - Freigabe anstrebt ?  



Ob nen Tank dann 80 K oder 100 K hat ist vollkommen unerheblich, irgendwann ist die Luft aus dem Konzept raus, dass man die Leute damit bei der Stange hält, dass man ihnen alle paar Wochen ein paar Items serviert, wo die Zahlen etwas größer sind, bzw ihnen die Möglichkeit gibt stupide immer wieder irgendwelche neuen Marken zu farmen, mit denen man sich dann Items mit den großen Zahlen kaufen kann... 

Nach 5 Wochen fängt die ganze Soße wieder von vorne an, und du sollst Marken farmen, die dann ne andere Farbe haben, und mit denen du dir Items kaufen kannst, wo anstatt ner 90 ne 100 drauf steht... 
Schlimm genug, dass man heutzutage schon die gleichen Bosse in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen legen soll, um dann sozusagen für den gleichen Inhalt, nur mit höheren Zahlen versehen, das gleiche Item bekommt, nur mit dem Zusatz "heroisch" versehen...  Einfach die Zahl nen Tick angehoben.. "gähn" ... Einfach den Bossdamage nen Tick angehoben...  DPS, HPS muss nen Tick steigen... EH des Tanks, muss nen Tick steigen... 

Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier.  
Der Weg den Blizz mit Catalysm einschlägt, holt endgültig die letzte Spieltiefe raus..


----------



## Shinlâh (28. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung, wie das aussehen soll.

Das Ding is doch nur die "Inflation der Werte", Jeder hat von allem mehr.. 

Ich übertreibe mal und lass mal den Begriff "99% crit" fallen.

Die Einführung neuer Werte halte ich für sinnvoller... 

(ehrlich gesagt hat ging die Inflation mit Einführung des € nicht zurück.. im Gegenteil. wie wir alle wissen)


lg Jarvis


----------



## Drop-Dead (28. Oktober 2009)

dann sind tanks im pvp unkaputtbar ^^ sind sie ja jetzt schon fast... naja
wenn der dmg angepasst wird dann ok


----------



## Weissnet (28. Oktober 2009)

raco784 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> glaubt ihr in cataclysm wird es die ersten 100k life tanks geben? Ich meine wenn man sich von classic bis wotlk
> die tanks so anschaut, könnten die ersten tanks 100 k life besitzen. in classic hatte ein t3 tank um die 15 k voll buffed,
> ...



Soweit ich weiss habe mal gelesen das die Entwickler mit den HP´s in Wotlk nicht zu frieden sind besonders im pvp.
Sie hätten sie gerne um einiges angehoben,was aber wohl im nachhinein von Wotlk nichtmehr möglich.
Wer weiss villeicht wird es ja mit Cataclysm nach Ihren wünschen gerichtet ...
Ich denke aber auch nicht das zumindest mit der nächsten Erweiterung eine derartige Steigung in frage käme.
aber ungewöhnlich bzw komisch,würde ich es nicht finden wenn man sich den dmg von einigen bossen anschaut den die so raushauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (28. Oktober 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> ob 50,75 oder 100k ist doch egal wird sich
> doch eh wieder irgendwo ausgleichen und wenn nicht...wow halt ^^



Eine absolut lässige, zutreffende Meinung.

Hiernach kann der thread geschlossen werden, das wichtigste wurde gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (28. Oktober 2009)

Dudu nehemen. Polarset Stiefel + Kordel, Dazu volles 245er Gear, ausschließlich auf Ausdauer sockeln und dann Überlebensinstinkt und ab geht die Post.

Ich hab derzeit Fullbuffed mit Überlebensinstinkt 83k und ich hab en Itemlvl durchschnitt von 226 und keinen einzigen Ausdauersockel drin


----------



## Jayla (29. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> omg wenn ich diese 52k life Dudu tank in Dalaran sehe..... wie dumm die Leute sind (gerade als dudu) immer nur scheiss ausdauer zu sockeln....



Ein Poster aus der Reihe "ich weiß, wie ein Druidentank funktioniert"

Hp > all.

Du brauchst als Druide das Polster. Du tankst nämlich und baust aggro auf, indem du deinen Bärenschinken hinhältst. Du tankst nicht wie Warris und auch nicht wie Paladine. 

*seufz*
Na-tür-lich sockel ich Ausdauer. Je mehr je besser.


----------



## Shinlâh (29. Oktober 2009)

don't feed the Troll


----------



## Hizun (29. Oktober 2009)

ich kenne einen dudu tank der hat in bären formn ca 50k unbuffed. dazu kommen ca 7k raid buff macht 57k und dann muss man noch 25% dazu rechnen, macht also stolze 71k. bei gezündeten cd's kommt er knapp an die 100k grenze, also denke ich das es zuminedest für druiden möglich ist.


----------



## Hizun (29. Oktober 2009)

emm meine in normalform


----------



## bobz--kaly (29. Oktober 2009)

Bc t6 Tankleben 20k

wotlk 10 lvl Weiter t9 40k VERDOPPELT

t10 mit Raidbuffed c.a 70k 

cata 5 lvl weiter t 12 50% mehr 105k .

100k werden geknakt wens weiter geht wie bisher und dann erobern tanks das pvp in der freizeit weilse mim heiler gegen 4 gegner nit sterben und trotz Tank skill alles vernichten.


----------



## Raxon22 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag eher weniger 
das man die 100K beim neuen Addon schaffen
wird


----------



## Ronack (29. Oktober 2009)

raco784 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> glaubt ihr in cataclysm wird es die ersten 100k life tanks geben? Ich meine wenn man sich von classic bis wotlk
> die tanks so anschaut, könnten die ersten tanks 100 k life besitzen. in classic hatte ein t3 tank um die 15 k voll buffed,
> ...



Es wird wohl möglich sein das tanks dann so um die 80 90k haben weil gute tanks haben unbuffed jetzt schon 49k


----------



## Apo1337 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ronack schrieb:


> Es wird wohl möglich sein das tanks dann so um die 80 90k haben *weil gute tanks haben unbuffed jetzt schon 49k*



nur weil sie 49k haben sind sie nicht gute tanks

bring the player, not the fucking GEAR CLASS USW


----------



## Sicktongue (29. Oktober 2009)

ist doch total semmel ob 100k 80k oder meinetwegen 30 million hp!
solange die spielmechanik es erfordert, who cares?!


----------



## Gorgor (29. Oktober 2009)

tanks mit 100k life?
heals mit 23645 zm?
dds mit 99999 ap?

aus dem grund, dass diese werte mit jedem addon immer lächerlicher werden, werden diese z.B. die Angriffskraft abgeschafft, wie damals ja schon verkündet wurde


----------



## _delarus_ (29. Oktober 2009)

bobz--kaly schrieb:


> Bc t6 Tankleben 20k
> 
> wotlk 10 lvl Weiter t9 40k VERDOPPELT
> 
> ...



aha mit t10 30k life mehr als mit t9... lern erst mal rechnen.

und betreffend deiner pvp aussage, meinst du der dmg der dd's geht nicht hoch? denkst du eigentlich auch mal weiter als nur bis zum tellerrand?


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Normalerweise sollten die 100k geknackt werden, und das eher locker.
Zum Einen gibt es jetzt, mit T9-Equip, Tanks mit guten 60-65k HP Raidbuffed (Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - folglich fehlt noch der T10-Content, bei dem sicherlich auch nochmal 10k draufkommen sollten.
Mit Cataclysm soll noch dazu die Ausdauer für alle erhöht werden, da andere Stats rausgenommen werden (wurde auf der BlizzCon gesagt. Wer nen Link will, soll sich bitte einen suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

- so viel dazu! MfG!


----------



## Freelancer (29. Oktober 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Mir ist es ziemlich egal wie viel Leben ein Tank hat solange restlichen seine Werte vernünftig sind. Wenn ich den hier verlinkten Druiden sehe rollen sich mir die Zehennägel hoch, nur Ausdauer gesockelt. Macht sich gut bei irgendwelchen Vollpfeifen die meinen je mehr HP ums besser der Tank, aber bei nur 31% Ausweichen. Da hat ja mancher Naxxequipte Anfängerbär bessere Werte.




Druiden sockeln Ausdauer und wenn du dir mal seine erfolge anschaust dann wirst du sehen das er nicht der schlechtest Druiden Tank ist 

Ein Tribut an die hervorragende Leistung (25 Spieler)
Erreicht in der Prüfung des Obersten Kreuzfahrers eine Tributtruhe mit mindestens 45 verbleibenden Versuchen im 25-Spieler-Modus.

also das ist jetzt mal nicht so schlecht oder ?

Mein Dk Tank (Twink) hat auch nur Ausweichen von 26,5% und 20% Parieren  und das reicht locker für pdk 25er und Uldura 

Beim dk fängt man ab 25% Ausweichen & 15% Parieren an Ausdauer zu Sockeln der rest kommt dann durch Ausrüstung (Nach dem nerf kann etwas mehr aber nicht schaden)

Dazu hat man ja auch noch Trinkets oder Ringe (siegel) um die Werte weiter zu erhöhen wenn nötig 

Und genau was der Druide hat braucht man für pdok den da ist live sehr wichtig außerdem ist auf den T Sets vom Druiden auch kein ausweichen drauf also mal sowas von überflüssig 

Den ein Druide kann die Tankfähigkeiten Skillen so wie das für alle Tanks geplant ist mit cata und wenn er in Bär Gestalt wechselt wird er viel mehr haben den mein 71 hat in Bär schon fast 33% Ausweichen und so nur 22% also sollte bei dem dann bestimmt 40-50% Ausweichen sein 

also keine Angst der weiß schon was er macht âlso erstmal mit der Klasse beschäftigen bevor man sein senf dazu abgibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wird bei Tanks mit cata das wichtigste wohl Ausdauer sein also werden die wohl auch an die 100k kommen denke ich


----------



## Said^^ (29. Oktober 2009)

hmm also ich kann nur sagen es kann auch gleich bleiben ......................In Classic hatte mein krieger 12k life normal buffed und 18 k (!!!!!!!!!!!!!) mit allen flask und elixieren die es damals gab ...........(falls ihr es vergessen habt auf 60 durfte man noch Ausdauer tränke mit Gesundheittränken(beides erhöht hp ) und dazu kam nochmal das alte flask (der titanen was auch nochmal abgeschwächt wurde)

wenn blizzard es also will werden wir die werte behalten ......(würden aber weniger haben wenn wir nicht lvln.........z.b. hat mein krieger 2k life allein durch eq. änderungen(am t2) verloren genauso wie die vorteile durchs endlossaufen von elixieren und flasks.......


es KÖNNTE also auch wieder wie zu bc werden (anfangszeit) das man mit 18k life auf 60 lvlt und auf 70 dan ebenfalls ersma mit 18 life rumlüppt.....warum?schaut euch ausweichen und blocken an,jeder tank auf 60 hatte ohne probleme 27% ausweichen 20% parry und teilweise sogar 45% blockchance ,weil blizz die werte und flask so angepasst hat das man seinen altes maximum mit normalen flask und buffs erhält......sprich wer 18k life auf 60 hatte......der musste MINDESTENS 5 elixiere saufen 1 flask und 2 tränke die nur durch quests zu kriegen sind(falls sie jemand net kennt und meint die gab es nicht,geht mal zu den verwüsteten lande und quatscht dort mit den 2 blutelfen..........der eine hatte damals ein 50 ausdauer trank der zu jedem anderen elixier stapelbar war ......................naja soviel zur theorie ob blizz das mit der anpassung genauso regelt steht in den sternen .................es könnte jedenfalls darauf hinlaufen .................just my 2 cents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martialis (29. Oktober 2009)

Beim DK fängt man ab 25% Ausweichen und 15% Parry mit Ausdauer sockeln an?Lol?Hab ich was verpasst? Martialis DK Tank Nachtwache...mit Hörnchen 31,6% ausweichen und 20,6% parry....omg.Am besten dann noch so HP Poser Schmückskes aus BRT..jawohl.....da hat wohl der Tank Flachmann gesprochen.!100k life....sag mal gab es irgendwo  Drogen umsonst?


----------



## _Flare_ (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es so sein wird. - 50k HP-Tanks sind inzwischen durchaus möglich und wir haben, wie du schon gesagt hast noch nicht mal den absoluten Wotlk-Endcontent. 
Jedoch finde ich diesen HP-Wahn eigentlich ziemlich beknackt aber ich kanns mir nit aussuchen ^^


----------



## noobhammer (29. Oktober 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> 100k Life? Gibts jetzt (fast) schon.
> 
> Auf unserem Server gibts nen Dudutank, der hat Raidbuffed mit Überlebensinstinkten usw. an um die 96k Life.
> 
> ...





lol bullshit er hat ohne buffs gut 37k..und du sagst mit raid buffs kommt er auf 96k ...lol was nimmst du...und wenn dann nimm nur die hälfte...
und du traust dich das noch zu posten...   rofl 96K...scheiß drogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (29. Oktober 2009)

noobhammer schrieb:


> lol bullshit er hat ohne buffs gut 37k..und du sagst mit raid buffs kommt er auf 96k ...lol was nimmst du...und wenn dann nimm nur die hälfte...
> und du traust dich das noch zu posten...   rofl 96K...scheiß drogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er ist in der armory ja auch nicht in bärengestalt du wurst


----------



## ScreamSchrei (30. Oktober 2009)

noobhammer schrieb:


> lol bullshit er hat ohne buffs gut 37k..und du sagst mit raid buffs kommt er auf 96k ...lol was nimmst du...und wenn dann nimm nur die hälfte...
> und du traust dich das noch zu posten...   rofl 96K...scheiß drogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> Auf unserem Server gibts nen Dudutank, *der hat Raidbuffed mit Überlebensinstinkten usw.* an um die 96k Life.




Jaja.. lesen bildet..


----------



## Alyshra (30. Oktober 2009)

noobhammer schrieb:


> lol bullshit er hat ohne buffs gut 37k..und du sagst mit raid buffs kommt er auf 96k ...lol was nimmst du...und wenn dann nimm nur die hälfte...
> und du traust dich das noch zu posten...   rofl 96K...scheiß drogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Omg, trink du erstmal weniger!
1. Bärengestalt ist nicht aufgeführt.
2. Überlebensinstinkte! Weißt du was das ist? Neeiiinnn, google mal oder frag einen Druiden, da kommen kleine Bären auch schon auf 50k hp.

Wir laufen auch nur 10er Content (Erfolgreich).
Unser Bärentank hat immoment ohne Bärengestalt/Mdw nur 32k Ub und kommt somit Raidbuffed auf 54k Hp + Überlebensinstinkte, das kann schon langsam hinhauen....

Edit: Überlebensinstinkte erhöht die Gesundheit um 30%, zudem hat fast jeder Bär die Glyphe Überlebensinstinke, womit sich die Gesundheit nochmal um 15%(!) erhöht.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (30. Oktober 2009)

Also hab mal in Rawr die Daten bissl hin und her geschubst. Ich komme da OHNE Ausdauer Trinkets auf 81,6k. Raidbuffed hat der Bär 62,8k und mit Überlebensinstinkte nochmal 18,8k mehr. Mit Ausdauertrinkets kommt er bestimmt auf die 96k.

Edit: Achja Glyphe vergessen.. dann bringt Überlebensinstinkte 28,2k Life. Kommt er auf 91k Life.


----------



## Shyin (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe das das Leben der Tanks wieder abnimmt...
Blizz nimmt eh soviele Stas aus dem Spiel ( ZM und so ), da könnten sie auch ein resett starten und wieder auf TBC Werte zurückkehren oder ein bisschen besser.
Gruß Shyin


----------



## Alyshra (30. Oktober 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Also hab mal in Rawr die Daten bissl hin und her geschubst. Ich komme da OHNE Ausdauer Trinkets auf 81,6k. Raidbuffed hat der Bär 62,8k und mit Überlebensinstinkte nochmal 18,8k mehr. Mit Ausdauertrinkets kommt er bestimmt auf die 96k.



Es gibt noch die Glyphe Überlebensinstinkte, womit sich die Hp nochmal um 15% erhöhen, somit erhöht sich das bei dir um 9,45k hp.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (30. Oktober 2009)

Jo is als Edit drin.


----------



## schmetti (30. Oktober 2009)

Bin ich auch mal so Nett und gebe meine Senf dazu ab" DAS IST DOCH JACKE WIE HOSE MIT ANDEREN WORTEN ES IST DEN MEISTEN EGAL "



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilicia (1. November 2009)

Also ich als Heiler, begrüße immer tanks, mit einem hohen Lebenspool. Ich meine lieber zwei Schläge mehr einstecken, als einen mehr Ausweichen und bei einem Schlag am Boden liegen und die Radischen von unten betrachten.


----------



## Kamaji (1. November 2009)

Ich denke 100k werdens nich sein..
vllt 55-60?

PS: Und wieder einmal ist mein virtueller Penis um einen Beitrag größer geworden. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computerblicker (1. November 2009)

Ich hab nich alles gelesen aber is geil wieviel Leute die Klappe aufreißen dass es schon 80k buffed Tanks gibt =D
Einfach zum wegschmeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sind genau die Sorte Spieler die keine Ahnung haben und einfach mal raten um gut dazustehen.


----------



## ÜberNoob (1. November 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Lol tanks mit 50k volbuffed in wotlk da hast du nur noobs gesehen selbst krieger schaffen  schon 80k ^^also die 100k wird es zu 100% geben in cata wenn nicht auch schon in wotlk



Stellt sich nur die Frage, wer der Noob ist.
Der der nen 50k Tank so beschimpft, oder der der weiß das ab ner bestimmten HP Avoid >>> Life ist.

Noobs schreien nach 100k life Tanks, Kenner suchen einen, der trotz oder gerade wegen seiner "nur" 50k Life mit sehr wenig Heilung auskommt.


----------



## Alucaard (1. November 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage, wer der Noob ist.
> Der der nen 50k Tank so beschimpft, oder der der weiß das ab ner bestimmten HP Avoid >>> Life ist.
> 
> Noobs schreien nach 100k life Tanks, Kenner suchen einen, der trotz oder gerade wegen seiner "nur" 50k Life mit sehr wenig Heilung auskommt.



Das kann man wohl so unterschreiben aber nur zur aufklärung die knapp 100k leben erreicht man auch nur mit nutzung von speziellen Talenten wie es der Krieger und der Druide hat wo zwischenzeitlich die HP doch arg angehoben wird.
Ob das nun richtig oder Falsch ist ist egal solangs möglich ist von der Spielmechanik her warum nicht ausnutzen macht den Kampf halt wieder bissel statischer.

Witzig ist allerdings je mehr HP die Spieler im Speziellen die Tanks haben umso mehr schaden müssen dann auch die NPC´s raushauen das ist ne Teufelsspirale das Blizzard wohl eindeutig unterschätz aber ist ja nicht das erste was wenn man weiter denkt ein reinfall wird oder ist xD.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (1. November 2009)

100k werden mit cataclysm locker geknackt!
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...hara&n=Djan
40k UNBUFFED OHNE BÄRENGESTALT.
mit vollen buffs und überlebensinstinkten hat er schon einiges an hp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (1. November 2009)

100% wird dieser Wert schon mit der Citadell erreicht werden.
Unser jetziger Dudutank hat raidbuffed 66xxx HP.
Dazu kommt Last Stand und er knackt schon fast die 100k Marke.
Und wenn man sich en bissl das EQ aus der PTR Datenbank anschaut und sieht wieviel Stamina teils auf DD Equip schon ist..
100k 100%
150k werden wohl erst mit Cata erreicht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## :Manahunt: (1. November 2009)

Mein Freund ist Palatank und hat schon über 40k Life, nein er hat nich das bestmögliche Ubergear zur Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xilibili (1. November 2009)

Also 100k haben wir ja wiklich fast schon ich tippe mit Cata auf 120k buffed


----------



## Dexter2000 (1. November 2009)

bei classic hatte einer 20k leben plus buffs usw, normal 15k


----------



## Pacster (1. November 2009)

Bfff...ich hatte zu BC-Zeiten im AV schon um die 40k Life(als Shadow! Und ja..meine Gegner haben sehr doof geschaut...;-))...da dürften jetzt die 100k schon drin sein weil es im AV so ein paar nette prozentuale Buffs gibt.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (1. November 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Was soll das bitte heißen?



das is die warnung eines moderators bevor er nen fred closed... find ich total geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: 100k life tanks? na und? leben is net alles bei tanks, ich frag mich immer warum ein tank möglichst viel leben haben soll... vllt ma 2k weniger leben und dafür bissle mehr in avoid oder stats für mehr aggro rein? mach ich zumindest so...

und wo bitte laufen tanks mit 50k rum, hab bisher nur welche mit 48k gesehen^^


----------



## Muz (1. November 2009)

hab auch schon 58 k Hp bärchen gesehn , also ist die 100 k grenze ein leichtes .... fals ihr mir nicht glaubt ... nimmt nen simulator für rüstung oder so und nimmt die neusten sachen mit sockeln usw. dann kommt man bestimmt über 60 k


----------



## killerotto (1. November 2009)

nope :O


----------



## Ukmâsmú (1. November 2009)

100k life is net wirklich was besonderes man trifft immer wen der soviel hat ( gut im AV) und sonst is so 80k und laststance acuh schommal 100k drin

aber ich finde ab 60k life kann man wieder auf mehr ausweichen/parry gehn, vor 50k macht das meiner meinung nach wenig sinn da es gegnr git die dich in HM einfach onehitten ohne großen lifepool


----------



## wowfighter (1. November 2009)

Skum schrieb:


> dan musst du ja der ober pro sein 24k live unbuffed


Tja würdest du mein gear angucken müsstest Du wissen das mein Char seit Patch 3.0.9 inaktiv ist dazu sag ich mal lern richtig überprüfen du Pro.Noch dazu im Arsenal und sonst wo wird Frostpräsens  nicht aufs Leben gerechnet wenn Du noch schlauer sein würdest wüsstest Du das hier darüber geredet wird wieviel die Tanks mit raidbuffed usw. haben mit meinen 26k bin ich unbuffed also mowl!


----------



## schmalhans (10. November 2009)

also einige von euch scheinen keine ahnung zu haben wer da gerade vor euch tankt und wieviel leben er hat....
ein pdk25hm tank hat so ca. 43k life unbuffed, damit kommt er so auf ca. 54-56k life im 25er raid fullbuffed mit hp-shout vom warri.

avoid < HP im hardmode, da es dort zuviele schläge gibt denen du nicht ausweichst, wie z.b. pfählen-stack beim den beasts. den dot weichst du nich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der tickt völlig entspannt mit 19k.

wenn wir das gegenüberstellen was bei BC so los war, hat es sich verdoppelt, genauso wie von klassik zu bc zeiten. also kann man schon sagen, dass die tanks an die 110k marke raidbuffed kommen.

grüße ein tank


----------



## bababuss (10. November 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Tja würdest du mein gear angucken müsstest Du wissen das mein Char seit Patch 3.0.9 inaktiv ist dazu sag ich mal lern richtig überprüfen du Pro.Noch dazu im Arsenal und sonst wo wird Frostpräsens  nicht aufs Leben gerechnet wenn Du noch schlauer sein würdest wüsstest Du das hier darüber geredet wird wieviel die Tanks mit raidbuffed usw. haben mit meinen 26k bin ich unbuffed also mowl!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, du bist irgendwie doof. 
Der Fall Naxxramas' (25 Spieler)
Bezwingt jeden Boss in Naxxramas im 25-Spieler-Modus.
02/08/2009 

Das war schon nach 3.1 muss man sagen und generell bist du trotzdem schwach ausgerüstet und so, also scher' dich.

Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass es zu Cataclysm 100k Life tanks geben wird, da es diesmal nur 5 Level zu erreichen sind, anstatt den üblichen 10.
Würde aber sagen, 90k life buffed sind drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## van der zeusen (10. November 2009)

grobe werte (raid buffed)
vanilla tank endgame 12k
bc tank endgame 25k
wotlk tank endgame 50k+

das ist jedesmal ne steigerung von ca. 100% - man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass sich spielmechanik und so einiges geändert hat - in vanilla hatte man ja auch nur die basisstats (war nie im t3 content, bilde mir aber ein, dass da schon "erweiterte" stats gegeben hat)

wenn man bei einer steigerung von 100% bleibt - hätte man die 100k
wenn man wotlk endgame mit ca. 70k rechnet, aber aufgrund von nur 5 lvl in cata - hätte man auch die 100k (+50%)

sollte diese steigerungen weiter beabsichtig sein (und ich gehe mal davon aus), dann sind die 100k sehr wahrscheinlich. ich würde auch nicht argumentieren, dass weil es nur fünf level sein werden, die steigerungen nur 50% sein werden, da blizz ja gemeint, die 5 lvl werden länger dauern, als die 10 davor (dh es sind zwar fünf level aber entsprechen werden sie 10 - nur halt weniger skillpunkte und so)

es wurde hier schon geschrieben, dass blizz mit den stats runter gehen möchte in cata. weiß zwar nicht, was hier wirklich gemeint ist, nur kann ich mir das so nicht vorstellen.
das equip muss besser werden, weil ja sonst der anreiz in die hosen geht. oder vielleicht erklärt ihr, was ihr damit meint, dass die werte runtergeschraubt werden (außer natürlich die skalierungen werden um einiges höher, würde aber bedeuten, dass der alte content mit altem equip fast nicht machbar wäre bzw. mit neuem equip auf stufe 85 eine herausforderung bleibt (bzw. wird))


----------



## Don_83 (18. November 2009)

Ich hab letztens in 1k Winter nen dudu mit 136 k life gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jim.Ex (18. November 2009)

Don_83 schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens in 1k Winter nen dudu mit 136 k life gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



war hartnäckigkeit mit dabei?


----------



## Fecsy (18. November 2009)

Es sollen verdammt viele Werte mit Cataclysm wegfallen und Blizz meinte irgendwo selbst, dass es dann mehr um Ausdauer gehen wird. Also 100k unbuffed werden wohl locker drin sein. Siehe Classic 12,5k buffed; BC 25k buffed, WotLK 50k, Cataclysm 100k+ (durch vieler Werte/Skills die ausgetauscht oder weggelassen werden). Merkt ihr was? Es hat sich nahezu immer verdoppelt.


----------



## Ushapti (18. November 2009)

hm... mal logisch betrachtet. 
Wow-12,5k ,MaxLvl60 BC-25k, Maxlvl70 ; WotlK-60, MaxLvl80 ; Cata... moment... MaxLvL is ja nur 85. Schock... würde ja heißen der einzig logische Schritt wäre 75k auf Lvl85^^

Sorry Folks, wenn ihr schon solche logik Spielchen nutzt, dann geht doch bitte auch von den passenden Grundvoraussetzungen aus. zu sagen die HP haben sich immer verdoppelt passt halt nciht wenn sich mit Cata die maximalstufe nur um die hälfte der üblichen steigerung erhöt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balaur (18. November 2009)

soweit ich das gelesen habe war von blizz absolut beabsichtigt die hp werte zu steigern im vergleich von naxx zu pdk da sie mit den anfangswerten unzufrieden waren. das heißt aber somit dennoch nicht das diese enorme steigerung beibehalten wird, vll in zita nochmal nen stück damit man dann für cata vorbereitet ist (swp equip trug man ja auch noch für die ersten naxx10er raids). aber das es dann trotzdem so extrem steigt in cata mag ich noch etwas bezweifeln. denn ihr ziel die werte zu pushen haben sie ja erreicht.


----------



## Fecsy (9. Dezember 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> hm... mal logisch betrachtet.
> Wow-12,5k ,MaxLvl60 BC-25k, Maxlvl70 ; WotlK-60, MaxLvl80 ; Cata... moment... MaxLvL is ja nur 85. Schock... würde ja heißen der einzig logische Schritt wäre 75k auf Lvl85^^
> 
> Sorry Folks, wenn ihr schon solche logik Spielchen nutzt, dann geht doch bitte auch von den passenden Grundvoraussetzungen aus. zu sagen die HP haben sich immer verdoppelt passt halt nciht wenn sich mit Cata die maximalstufe nur um die hälfte der üblichen steigerung erhöt
> ...



Es geht um die Addons, nicht um die Level die erhöht werden!!!! Von Lvl 80 -> 85 dauert es genauso lange (wenn nicht länger) wie von 70 -> 80. Ergo? 100k+ sind locker drin. 

Zitat von Greg Street: Spieler werden mit Cataclysm sehr viel mehr Gesundheit haben, als noch in WotLK. Gleichzeitig wird die Heilung geringer ausfallen. Ihr werdet natürlich noch Gegner besiegen können, genauso werden Eure Ziele noch heilbar sein. Das Tempo wird nur ingesamt etwas geringer ausfallen, als das in der letzten Erweiterung der Fall war und jemanden zu ....

Quelle


----------



## Eleyanor (9. Dezember 2009)

zu faul um alles zu lesen aber wenn ich (druide) das frostresi equib anziehe (hat mehr ausdauer als t9/pdk zeug) und Last Stance zünde komm ich auf 96k lebenspunkte...
so far mfg etc^^


----------



## Benderle (16. Dezember 2009)

WoW armory  "Dev" (krieger) und "Xplosive" (Paladin) beide gilde "Radical Innovation" mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


----------



## Gorb001 (16. Dezember 2009)

Benderle schrieb:


> WoW armory "Dev" (krieger) und "Xplosive" (Paladin) beide gilde "Radical Innovation" mehr sag ich dazu nicht.




Und dann??

Der Warri hat 500 Ausdauer (also 5k life) mehr als ich. Und ich komm raidbuffed auf 48,3k Life, also hat er 53,3k Life.
Ich versteh deine Antwort nicht so ganz.


----------



## Artenus (16. Dezember 2009)

Best in Slot, Fullausdauer, Überlebensinstinkte und Pdok25er Trinket, kommt nen bärchen auf 100k+ ...


----------



## Kinderhasser (16. Dezember 2009)

muss hier jeder zu jedem scheiss einen thread aufmachen?
nur um sich wichtig zumachen dass er mal was gepostet hat?

anstatt sich gedanken zu machen was in cataclism sein wird solltest du mal an was wichtigeres denken......OMG

interessiert eigentlich keine sau on da tanks 100<K life haben werden


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Dezember 2009)

raco784 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> glaubt ihr in cataclysm wird es die ersten 100k life tanks geben? Ich meine wenn man sich von classic bis wotlk
> die tanks so anschaut, könnten die ersten tanks 100 k life besitzen. in classic hatte ein t3 tank um die 15 k voll buffed,
> ...



ich bin klar auch dieser meinung^^..... wenn einige tanks heutzutage (beispiel guter feral) bis zu 70k im raid schaffen (wenn auch nur kurz), dann glaub wird 100k locker erreichbar sein, wenn nicht 120 oder 130k oder sogar nochmehr.....^^.... jaja meine höhenflüge^^.....

Ich denke jedenfalls dass allein vom gear her, wasweisich was für ein t-set noch rauskommt, aber ich denke dass die werte mal wieder nen meilenstein machen werden.... war von classic -> bc;bc -> wotlk so..... ich glaub daran wird sich nix ändern..... und mal rein realistisch gesehen ist ein hp-anstieg von 30k-40k durch nen patch sehr plausibel.... naja aber letztendlich bleibt immernoch abwarten, schliesslich werden es ja nur 5 stufen mehr geben^^....

ich hoff nur dass die goblins keine warries bekommen weil dann lach ich mich darüber tot..... dann darf kein hordi mehr über nen gnom lachen weil sie ja selber grüne marsmännchen als kollegen haben^^.....


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (16. Dezember 2009)

also ich denke schon , dass das so sein wird

jedoch wahrscheinlich noch nicht am anfang von cata sondern irgendwo mit 4.2 oder 4.3 ^^


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich weiss echt nicht, ob diese 100k unbuffed geknackt werden. Ihr müsst mal überlegen was dann so ein Tank Raidbuffed hat. Wenn ich heute schon gewisse prozentuale Boni auf Ausdauer hab, was glaubt ihr wie hoch sich das dann schaukeln würde. Da sind dann bei 100k unbuffed bestimmt die 130-140k raidbuffed drin.


----------



## Powerflower (16. Dezember 2009)

wayne?
blizzard will die werte die dem rotstift zum opfer fallen durch hp erseten also möglich.
mich interresiert eher ob blizzard den wotlk fehler einsieht und die skills besser mitskaliert das was zurzeit da ist ist ja ne katastrophe im pvp
niedrigere schadenszahlen weniger hp FTW!


----------



## Starfros (16. Dezember 2009)

raco784 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> glaubt ihr in cataclysm wird es die ersten 100k life tanks geben? Ich meine wenn man sich von classic bis wotlk
> die tanks so anschaut, könnten die ersten tanks 100 k life besitzen. in classic hatte ein t3 tank um die 15 k voll buffed,
> ...




nach deiner Rechnung würde es eher auf ca 75 k belaufen , aber da man bis 85 leveln muss könnte ich mir vorstellen das es an die 70 k gehen würde.


----------



## Card09 (16. Dezember 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> du braucht die ausdauer für die hardmodes ... is einfach so ... hast n sehr großes HP polster dadurch und kannst mal n paar hits ohne heal überleben . dmg bekommste nämlich so oder so !



"Paar hits onhne heals..Lol sicher nicht ! 15k hit 4hits und du bist down die 4 hits steckt man besser weg mit mehr parrie ausweich block


----------



## Card09 (16. Dezember 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Tja würdest du mein gear angucken müsstest Du wissen das mein Char seit Patch 3.0.9 inaktiv ist dazu sag ich mal lern richtig überprüfen du Pro.Noch dazu im Arsenal und sonst wo wird Frostpräsens  nicht aufs Leben gerechnet wenn Du noch schlauer sein würdest wüsstest Du das hier darüber geredet wird wieviel die Tanks mit raidbuffed usw. haben mit meinen 26k bin ich unbuffed also mowl!



26k sind übelst low selbst für jem der nur ausweich etc sockeln würde

also besser mal die fre. halten !


----------



## Bummrar (16. Dezember 2009)

hab 35k und bin avoid gesockelt...reicht für den aktuellen content =)


----------



## xx-elf (16. Dezember 2009)

Für alle die mit diesem Avoid > Hp oder Avoid <Hp geblubber.

Es gibt Richtwerte ab wann Ausdauersockel/Trinkets besser ist als Schadensvermeidung.

Beim Dudu z.B. wenn du Raidbufft auf 50% ausweichen kommst, ab da ist Ausdauer besser.

Beim Pala war der Richtwert 102 (Blocken+Parieren+Ausweichen).

Den ab da kann der Tank nicht 2x Hintereinander von Normalschlägen getroffen werden.

Und nochmal für alle die den Text nicht richtig gelesen haben:


 _*----->>RAIDBUFFT<<----*_

Mfg
Xx-elf


----------



## turageo (16. Dezember 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen 100k Life sind gut möglich ^^
> Die besten kommen da ja so schon fast dran :O



Das lass ich jetzt sicher nicht so stehen, dass die besten Tanks durch max. Ausdauer festgelegt werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein gewisses HP-Polster braucht man, vor allem bei kontinuierlichem Schaden, der nicht direkt durch den Boss verursacht wird oder an der Migitation vorbei läuft. Aber wenn die Stats passen brauche ich de facto keine 60k HP als Tank, außer man will die Heiler beinahe arbeitslos machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt vor allem mittlerweile genügend Möchtegerns, die ausschließlich auf Ausdauer sockeln, noch bevor die Deffwerte passen. Die dann hinzustellen (wie es momentan häufig in den Randoms vorkommt) als wären sie Halbgötter, nur um beim ersten Boss nach 30 Sekunden Kampf im Dreck zu liegen und anschließend rumzuwhinen, find ich ehrlich gesagt eher bemitleidenswert. Hätte man von Anfang an den Tank genommen, dessen Deffwerte i. O. sind und der vielleicht 5k weniger HP hat, wäre es wahrscheinlicher gewesen den Encounter zu überstehen. An der Fehleinschätzung HP > ALL kannste ganze Raidgruppen aufhängen (teilweise sogar einige gildeninterne bei diversen Gilden).

Als ich mit meinem Tank angefangen hab hero zu gehen, wollten mir zu der Zeit ernsthaft einige Mitspieler erzählen meine 25k unbuffed wären zu wenig. Die Heiler bestätigten hinterher komischerweise immer das Gegenteil. Lief gut, keine Beschwerden, keine Manaprobs beim Heiler, keine Aggroprobleme,... Wenn ich mir dann anschau, dass ein vernünftig ausgerüsteter Tank neulich in ner Random hero verbal Dresche bezogen hat, nur weil sein HP Pool nicht grad jenseits der 40k lag, dann könnte ich mich tot lachen (wenns nicht schon fast zum weinen wäre).

Woher kommt der ganze Schmarrn? Unter anderem weil hier einige schon wieder Sachen *als allgemeingültig* verbreiten, die aber nur ab bestimmten Bedingungen und auch nicht zwangsläufig für alle Bosse gelten. Das nehmen hier jetzt wieder 20 Leute mit raus und breiten den Käse noch weiter aus. Die A****karte hat am Schluß dann wieder der Tank, v. a. wenn er gerade im Aufbau ist, weil man dann ständig über den HP-Pool diskutieren muss, was imho in nem Großteil der Fälle totaler Quatsch ist.

MfG


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (16. Dezember 2009)

tjo ich sockel auch nur ausdauer außer die notwendigen steine für den Metastein..

Ich geh da immer davon aus: Was bringen mir die 0,5% ausweichen? das ist so ein geringer wert der ist schon garnicht erwähnenswert wenn man sowieso schon auf die entsprechenden def werte kommt...

Gerade bei trinkets sieht man das gut.. ein trinket mit  ausweichwertung bringt mit grad mal 1,irgendwas % ausweichen.. während ein trinket mit ausdauer mir über 2000 hp bringt..  und wenn ein boss mit sagen wir mal 7000 schaden zuhaut hab ich gern die 2000 hp mehr als nur eine zusatzchance von 1,irgendwas % dem auszuweichen... Ihr würdet auch nicht euer leben verwetten bei einer chance von 1,5% zu gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (16. Dezember 2009)

100k unbuffed werden locker mit Cata drin sein. Warum? Naja guckt euch doch mal Typen wie: Kungen - Krieger oder Mackzter-Paladin an. Beide sind PdoK 25er ausgestattet, also das beste was es dzt. gibt. Keiner von beiden hat übermäßig ausdauer gesockelt. Und die haben schon 45k unbuffed.

Wies mit ICC 25er HM Gear ausschaut will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Da sind dann 60k unbuffed ein leichtes (T10,9 und die anderen 277er Items). Blizz hat ja schon bestätigt, dass sie die anderen Tankstats (Def, Parry ...) entfernen und dafür mehr auf Ausdauer setzen wollen. Wurde sogar in nem Bluepost erwähnt. Was also heißt, dass viel mehr Ausdauer auf den Cata sachen sein wird. 100k unbuffed werden also locker drin sein.

Und alle die über Avoid>Ausdauer labern. Ausdauer ist in recht langen Fights (HMs) oder bei Bossen die recht hart zuschlagen das absolut wichtigste. Da hab ich lieber 2k mehr HP als 1% mehr Avoid. Und das kann mir sicher jeder High End Raider bestätigen. Sicher geht es immer um die Ausgewogenheit. Nur Stamina zu sockeln ist gleich schlecht wie nur Avoid sockeln. Ja ich habe auch die anderen Stats gesockelt, hab z.B. dzt. 565 Def und die anderen Stats sind auch gut.

Edit: Und die 2 Beispiele sind ja nur Krieger und Pala, aber wenns bei denen schon 45k unbuffed sind, dann sinds beim Druid in Bärengestalt locker 55k unbuffed dzt. Und ja die 100k mein ich UNBUFFED, also ohne Sachen wie Last Stand oder Überlebensinstinkte.

Hab da noch was gefunden. Itemlvl 277 aus ICC 25er HM Sindragosa's Flawless Fang


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (17. Dezember 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ius&n=Bebox

hab mich ma mit ihm unterhalten ^^
mit allen cds knackt er die 100k grenze ^^
so viel dazu ^^

somit ist der thread überflüssig ;P


----------



## sirspoof (17. Dezember 2009)

Lewita schrieb:


> Was nützen einem Tank 100k hp wen er aber jeden einzelnen Schlag voll abbekommt? Rein garnix! Da hab ich lieber nen 55k Raidbuffed Tank der auf schadensvermeidung gesockelt ist und nich nur auf Ausdauer. So langsam versteh ich auch warum nurnoch gammel rumrennt an Tanks weil die Meisten denken man braucht nurnoch Ausdauer Ausdauer und nochmals Ausdauer. Schön wens nen 100k tank geben würde den würd ich da verrotten lassen in Dala wo er gerade steht und mir nen vernünftiegen Manaschonenden Tank besorgen.... +++der Radiergummie war zum Glück hier und hat aufgeräumt+++++
> Soviel dazu
> 
> Mfg Lewita




/Sign


----------



## Lapilatus (17. Dezember 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> 100k unbuffed werden locker mit Cata drin sein. Warum? Naja guckt euch doch mal Typen wie: Kungen - Krieger oder Mackzter-Paladin an. Beide sind PdoK 25er ausgestattet, also das beste was es dzt. gibt. Keiner von beiden hat übermäßig ausdauer gesockelt. Und die haben schon 45k unbuffed.
> 
> Wies mit ICC 25er HM Gear ausschaut will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Da sind dann 60k unbuffed ein leichtes (T10,9 und die anderen 277er Items). Blizz hat ja schon bestätigt, dass sie die anderen Tankstats (Def, Parry ...) entfernen und dafür mehr auf Ausdauer setzen wollen. Wurde sogar in nem Bluepost erwähnt. Was also heißt, dass viel mehr Ausdauer auf den Cata sachen sein wird. 100k unbuffed werden also locker drin sein.
> 
> ...



Also ich muss dir da recht geben,ich selber bin heiler und ich heile lieber einen tank der regelmäßigen schaden kriegt als einen wo man nie weiß pariert er dem jetzt oder weicht er dem aus.
Von daher bitte liebe tanks bleibt beim ausdauern sockeln. und wenn hier schon von kungen und demnach ensidia gesprochen wurde,ja auch diese gingen zu patch 3.2 auf ausdauer und mit dem jetzigen patch wird das wahrscheinlich wieder so sein,muss man sehen.
Guckt euch die top gilden in wow an und da dann die tanks was die sich reinmachen als edelstein und meist kann man darauf vertrauen das das so stimt denn diese leute sollten ein top klassenverständnis haben um vorne mitmischen zu können da muss man alles aus dem char rausholen, also von daher wenn die auf ausdauer gehen dann könntet ihr das mit ruhigem gewissen auch tun ,natürlich muss man immer vergleichen,also equipstand ,wofür(welcher boss) usw.

dazu muss ich auch sagen das die stats auf dem tankequip meist schon so gut sind das einem auch nichts anderes übrig bleibt als auf ausdauer zu gehen,sprich mit vollem pdk 25er hc equip sind die werte auf den sachen ausreichend und kann dann ganz in ruhe alles mit ausdauer voll hauen!
mfg


----------



## Annovella (17. Dezember 2009)

Habe im Moment um die 60k Raidbuffed. Mit dem jetzt bestem Gear würde die HP sicher auf 66k~ steigen. Viel fehlt also nichtmehr. Aber Blizzard meinte ja acuh, dass es nicht soviele Unterschiede bzw. sogroße Sprünge geben wird wie von TBC zu WotLK. 80k haben die Tanks dort sicher raidbuffed.


----------



## Legends (17. Dezember 2009)

Den heuteigen Angriffen, die Tanks töten, kann man nicht ausweichen / parieren, da hilft nur ein dicker HP Pool.


----------



## Moshuna (17. Dezember 2009)

scheinbar spielt ihr ein anderes WoW als ich.

unbuffed 43k, ... okay geht.
aber dann nur mit ausd. SDK und dudubuff auf 58k?

das sind 15k life kollege.

das sind mind. 1000 (!!) ausdauer, die er durch buffs erhalten muss.

äääh? ok?!


----------



## Annovella (17. Dezember 2009)

Moshuna schrieb:


> scheinbar spielt ihr ein anderes WoW als ich.
> 
> unbuffed 43k, ... okay geht.
> aber dann nur mit ausd. SDK und dudubuff auf 58k?
> ...



- Wichtel (130 Ausdauer)
- SDR (10% Ausdauer)
- SDK (10% Ausdauer)
- Stamina (165 Ausdauer)
- Fläschchen (130 Ausdauer)
- MDW (51 Ausdauer)
- Bufffood (40 Ausdauer)

Ohne SDK und SDK = 516 Ausdauer
Um mal eine runde Zahl zu nehmen: Ein 40 k Life tank hat circa 3,3k Ausdauer ungebufft
mit SDR/K (hoffe es ist richtig gerechnet so) = 
3816 Ausdauer + 20% (ca 763 Ausdauer) = 4579 Ausdauer

Ich hoffe es stimmt so, aber kommt man so nicht auf ca 1,3k mehr Ausdauer? 
Ein 43k Life Tank hat circa 3570 Ausdauer. Zusätzlich gibt es noch Skillungstechnisch möglichkeiten Prozentual auf mehr Hp zu kommen. Somit kommt es also circa hin.


----------



## Zydoom (17. Dezember 2009)

SdK und SdR stackt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teax51 (17. Dezember 2009)

Juhu! Und wenn die 100k Tanks dann rumrennen, sind wir Gammelschurken immernoch bei lächerlichen 30k, die bgs sind voll mit tanks die man nich tot kriegt und in Raids werden nurnoch Tanks mitgenomm da die nich down gehn und einfach raufkloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Enrage hallten die ja dann eh einfach aus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wattie (17. Dezember 2009)

Hm was hilft wohl mehr bei Saurfang die Blutmacht nich hochstacken zu lassen? Ausdauer oder Avoid ? *grübel*


----------



## soul6 (17. Dezember 2009)

mmmhhhh ?!
Mal ehrlich, wer hat schon das gear wie Kungen  ?!

Nur als Beispiel : 
Pdok10er - 2 Tanks /  ein Pala und ich als Krieger 
Bei mir haben sie gemeint, die 35k unbuffed wären wenig und als main müßte der Pala mit seinen 38k ran.
Auf meine Frage, ob aufgefallen ist, dass das gear bereits sehr stark auf ausweichen geht....keine Antwort bekommen

Fazit im Kampf : Pala steht im Kampf wie ein Bock da und frisst die Schläge.....oups down :-(
Krieger steht im Kampf und frisst zwar auch Schläge, weicht aber oft  aus.............Krieger steht noch immer  (ok, nach 6 stacks, stand ich dann auch nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Bei den letzten diversen runs , hat mich mein Heiler gefragt : "sag was machst du ? ich hab fast nichts zu tun "
Weshalb unsere Tanks zwar auf Ihre Ausdauer achten, doch bereits sehr viel auf ausweichen gehen.
Denn der beste heal ist, wenn er nur wenig gebraucht wird. 

Wird halt wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion werden : "Ausdauer vs. Ausweichen"

Jeder halt so wie er möchte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Schlamm (17. Dezember 2009)

Um auf die 100k zurückzukommen: Ist das nicht alles relativ? Wenn WoW iwann 500k Tanks hat, ist das nur normal, wenn alle anderen Werte auch bei allem steigt.


----------



## Kremsi3 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hey leute...

also die 100k finde ich sehr warscheinlich... glaube sogar das die hp höher wird,
alleine von der storry.... wir haben nun den *lich king *(_Arthas Menethill_) also bösen über boss..
in cata kommt allerdings *death wing* (_neltarion Aspekt der erde damals_) .... 

Damit will ich sagen alleine von der storry bekommen wir einen gegner bzw mehrere gegner welche um einiges mächtiger sind als arthas....

das muss auch bedeuten das wir ("die Helden") einen gewaltigen push brauchen werden um hier bestehen zu können....
das jetzt nur von der storry her...

vom logischen her, wie vorhinn schon mal erwähtn jats mit jedem addon bzw sogar bei einigen patches, GEWALTIGE sprünge gegeben....

Vermutlich wirds hier auch so auschauen... sonst könnte mann ja schon mit 80 die lvl 85er raids machen wenn der unterschied ned so enorm ist..

natürlich rein theoretisch.. da mann die raids ja nur mit max lvl betreten kann...

und da spieler im allgemeinen ihre chars so hoch wie möglich pushen wollen muss es ja auch enien schönen unterschied geben, sonst is addon ja ned interessant.....

um zum ende zu kommen...

Ich *vermute* das sich die werte (Spell force, HP... usw) so um die *50%* steigern werden....

lg kremsi


----------



## colisa (17. Dezember 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> omg wenn ich diese 52k life Dudu tank in Dalaran sehe..... wie dumm die Leute sind (gerade als dudu) immer nur scheiss ausdauer zu sockeln....


Äh, Totebone, mein Dudu hat über 50k life (52,5k), und ich bin nicht auf Ausdauer, hab sogar alle sockelboni mitgenommen... .
meine Rüssi beträgt 35k, ausweichen hab ich ca.48-54%(wenn alles procct: 54%).
Auch wenn ich der bestequippte aufm Server bin(Gummibär(chen)auf Taerar), so ist das also schon möglich.
Es tut mir leid, aber du lebst der Zeit schon hinterher.
Wenn ich nur Ausdauer sockeln würde, hätte ich unbuffed ca 50k life, nicht in Bärenform!!!

MfG, Betta


----------



## Alfadas (17. Dezember 2009)

Kremsi3 schrieb:


> Ich *vermute* das sich die werte (Spell force, HP... usw) so um die *50%* steigern werden....
> 
> lg kremsi



Genaugenommen wäre der Schritt von 50k auf 100k aber eine Steigerung von 100%.


----------



## Annovella (17. Dezember 2009)

Zydoom schrieb:


> SdK und SdR stackt nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spielverderbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habs leider noch nicht ausprobiert, raid schon seit einige Monten nichtmehr und um zwei Paladine irgendwo zu fragen ob sie mich buffen bin ich zu faul(Bär halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

@colisa

Schade, dass du dein Katzenequip anhast... würde doch zu gerne sehen wieviel HP du ohne Bärfom hast und ob du wirklich nicht nur bzw. fasst nur Stamina gesockelt hast. Ein Freund von mir sieht so aus:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...nd&n=Braxus

Gesundheit:  36272 ohne Bärform
Er hat aber fasst nur Ausdauer gesockelt. Ps: Ich gehe acuh rein auf Ausdauer und bisher hat sich kein Heiler beschwert - höchstens weil sie fast einschlafen weil ich kein DMG bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (17. Dezember 2009)

Scheint hier langsam in 2 Richtungen zu gehen..

1.) Penisvergleichthread mein Tank hat blablabla Hp und das dickste Fell aufm Server

2.) Ich bin voll auf Ausweichen und der Deppentank nebenmir voll auf Hp und deswegen halte ich viel mehr aus blablabla.


Naja die jeweiligen Tankforen scheinen viele hier auch nicht gelesen zu haben.

Mfg
xx-elf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (17. Dezember 2009)

mal ne vernüftige antwort.....:
ich denke mal es wird sie geben. man sieht ja wie jetzt schon die tanks mit 45k ub rumlaufen. auch wenn es mit cataclysm "nur" 5 neue lvl geben wird, werden diese dafür ungefähr genauso lang dauern zu erreichen wie 10 lvl. die ausrüstung verstärkt sich dann natürlich auch ungemein, also werden selbst die DD's dann mit 50k rumlaufen, gebufft natürlich. selbst ich als schurke laufe schon fast mit 30k im 25er rum.... also wäre es nur logisch zu denken das es dann auch so sein wird.

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kolamar (17. Dezember 2009)

Tanks werden ohne Probleme die 100k HP Grenze knacken. In Cataclysm wird es laut Buffed Heft nämlich grundsätzlich mehr Ausdauer auf Gegenständen geben um den wegfall von anderen Attributen zu kompensieren. Ich denke 100k Tanks werden sogar zur Regel.


----------



## Sebasti92 (17. Dezember 2009)

Denke das geht locker^^
Unsere tanks haben zum Teil 63k Hp im raid. Mit cds kommt der Bär sogar auf 85k. Da liegen die 100k vlt noch in dem Content drinne


----------



## colisa (17. Dezember 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Scheint hier langsam in 2 Richtungen zu gehen..
> 
> 1.) Penisvergleichthread mein Tank hat blablabla Hp und das dickste Fell aufm Server
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trägst deine Nase im Wind und verfehlst das Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wußtest du, das ohne die "Deppentanks" garnix geht?
Außerdem gehöre ich wenn schon zu 1 *und* zu 2.
Für dich Schlaumeier hier noch einmal das Thema des Threads:* kann man bald 100k Ausdauer erreichen, JA oder NEIN?*
Zur Begründung werden hier meist eigene Chars angegeben.
Aber ich kann dich schon verstehen, du hast halt nix zum vergleichen.
ZUM TROST:
Ab jetzt kannst du Itemlvl 232+ erreichen, ohne je eine 10er oder 25er betreten zu müssen.
Also könntest auch du bald nicht nur dein minderwertiges Gear, sondern auch deine minderwertigen Beiträge anpassen und demnächst auch dein bestes Stück raushängen lassen.
...Oder -noch besser- gar nix schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ohne freundliche Grüsse, da mir die richtigen Worte fehlen


----------



## Senkarios (17. Dezember 2009)

Hm,

/ironie on

Es wird in sehr sehr ferner Zukunft sicher auch Tanks geben die mal 300-400 k Life haben werden.
Wie sollten wir sonst jemals gegen Sargeras eine Chance haben ?

/ironie off

So long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## xx-elf (17. Dezember 2009)

colisa schrieb:


> Trägst deine Nase im Wind und verfehlst das Thema.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*

Nur zur Info ich habe 

a.) 2 Tank´s nämlich einen Druiden und einen Paladin

b.) Es ging um 100.000 Hp und nicht 100.000 Ausdauer (was ein himmelweiter Unterschied ist)

c.) Wenn du meinen Charlinks gefolgt wärst wüsstet du das ich schon einigen Kontent gesehen habe, aber nicht in jedem Forum damit rumpose, wie manch andere hier.

d.) War klar das du dich von meiner Vorpost angesprochen gefühlt hast, ging auch an sowelche "Ich hab den Längsten Poser" wie dich.

Einen schönen Tag noch
XX-elf*


----------



## Erle (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi!

Wird sicherlich möglich sein!

Es ist ja jetzt schon möglich die 100k Grenze zu sprengen! Natürlich nur Raidbuffed + Ausdauer Sockelungen und den entsprechen Gear + gewisse Cd's wie Survival Instict!

Nachdem auch bei Cata nurmehr noch die Grundattribute da sind, werden diese wahrscheinlich auch passend gepusht!

so long


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Zitat:
"Hm was hilft wohl mehr bei Saurfang die Blutmacht nich hochstacken zu lassen? Ausdauer oder Avoid ? *grübel* "
Deshalb haben wir ja auch 20% Ausweichdebuff, damit wir dem ganzen wunderbar ausweichen können. Es gibt andere Wege das hochstacken zu vermindern.


----------



## Timewarp85 (25. Dezember 2009)

hatten letztens in PDK25 auch nen druiden dabei der gute 65k life (full buffed) hatte.

Denke auch das die 100k mit cata schnell geknackt werden.

Just me


----------



## Thaocy80 (25. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns auf Onyxia habe ich schon einen Druiden aus der Gilde "Zorn der Horde" (oder so) mit 100k voll gebufft gesehen, das wird es nicht erst zu cata geben.

Gruß


----------



## highsaction (25. Dezember 2009)

Wer in Wotlk nen 100k raidbuff rank hat egal in welcher Form, der solle doch mal ein Screenshot schießen und den hier reinstellen. Ansonsten ist das alles nur gelaber


----------



## Minastirit (25. Dezember 2009)

bärchen der 258 + eq nur auf hp sockelt und geglyptes und geskilltes überlebensinstinke anmacht -> sollt schon machbar sein
obs sinnvoll ist .. nunja .. 

mit chardef hab ich mir kurz nen druiden gemacht in bär form mit paar buffs und eq das nur auf hp ausgelegt ist und komme nur mit bär form auf 67k hp
dazu kommen noch survival instancts + glyphe = +45%

67k / 100 * 145 = 97.15k hp ... und chardef hat noch nicht alle items oder ich habe die nicht genau gesucht ..

wie gross das ganze noch in cata hoch geht ist fraglich
aber seit pre bc gehen die zahlen nunmal immer weiter hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (25. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piggy D. (25. Dezember 2009)

mein alter gildenleiter/raidleiter/mt hatte als teddy mit allen cd's schon 93k hp, dennoch denke ich nicht, das es moeglich ist mit 85 die 100k zu knacken


----------



## Bäriderbär (25. Dezember 2009)

die ganzen pushes sind doch eigtl. von anfang an unnötig gewesen oder nicht?
ich meine, schwierigere bosse reinzuhauen (damals zu 60er zeiten) und "etwas" besseres gear zu geben würde mehr
sinn ergeben als die hp der bosse und spieler ins unermessliche zu katapultieren


----------



## Fecsy (26. Dezember 2009)

Also paar Leute haben es auch erkannt und sich informiert. Das was ich schon irgendwo schon mal schrieb: "In nem Bluepost stand drin, dass die ganzen Deffwerte (Block/Parry/Dodge) wegfallen werden und das alle Klassen extrem mit Ausdauer versehen werden". Die 100k werden 100%ig geknackt. Ich denke, dass die Tanks locker 150k erreichen werden. Manareg wird vernachlässigt aber dafür Heilungen extrem gepusht.. usw. usf.


----------



## dashofi (26. Dezember 2009)

Es werden nur 5 Level angehoben! Denke nicht das sie da einen grossen unterschied machen werden.20-30k dmg ist ja beschissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich rechne fast damit, das die Ersten 100k Tanks schon mit dem Patch vor Cata, wo das ganze Neue Gedöns kommt, erreicht werden könnten, vieleicht nicht Ungebufft, aber Raidbuffed (fast) sicher...

P.S. Das wären dann aber keine 0/8/15 Tanks, sondern die, die ICC25er im Hardmode durch haben...


----------



## sylrana (26. Dezember 2009)

bei uns gibts ein Tank der kommt mit bestmöglichem zeug + icc ehrfürrchtig ring und co auf 50k(!) unbuffed


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Dezember 2009)

dann gibts ya noch unsere hübschen baumschmuser, die kommen glaub ich schon mit cata auf so 90k. aber ich denke 100k ist zuviel.


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Dezember 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> dann gibts ya noch unsere hübschen baumschmuser, die kommen glaub ich schon mit cata auf so 90k. aber ich denke 100k ist zuviel.


Naja, ich denke die 55-65k HP wird so die Start-HP der DD-Plattenträger, bei den Tanks dürften so mit Erstem Hero-EQ 80-90k HP haben...


----------



## Arni4k (28. Dezember 2009)

Ahm, also ich denke mal scho das es 100k Life Tanks gibt, weil ich denke das mit Cata auch c.a T12 geben wird, da is es durchaus möglich die 100k Life buffed zu kriegen. Ein guter T10 Tank, hat ja schon buffed 55 - 60k


----------



## wlfbck (28. Dezember 2009)

in b4 close


----------



## Bummrar (28. Dezember 2009)

Arni4k schrieb:


> Ahm, also ich denke mal scho das es 100k Life Tanks gibt, weil ich denke das mit Cata auch c.a T12 geben wird, da is es durchaus möglich die 100k Life buffed zu kriegen. Ein guter T10 Tank, hat ja schon buffed 55 - 60k


total sinnfrei, weil hp werte keinen tank ausmachen...


----------



## Sorallia (28. Dezember 2009)

Erstens: ist das net unwichtig wieviel leben ein Tank hat meinetwegen kann er auch 200k haben wenns ihm hilft den dmg bei nem Raidboss auszuhalten. Dafür sind Tanks ja da nicht um dmg zumachen sie sollen einstecken und ordentlich auf die mütze bekommen also gebt ihnen die 100k leben und gut :-p wenn sich hier nun welche beschweren das sei zuviel dann sind das sicher wieder mal ein paar eingeschnappte pvpler die denken das pvp das wichtigste ist und keinen gegner haben wollen der soviel einstecken kann *g* naja währe ja nicht das erste mal das Tank klassen genervt werden weil ein paar leute im pvp sich aufgeregt haben oder ? 

Vielleicht erhört Blizzard ja mal die wünsche und schafft auf Pve servern die Arena und Bg´s ab dann gibts für pvpler eigene welten wo sie eh nie auf solche tanks treffen werden da dort sicherlich keine ernsthaften raids je stattfinden werden. (<- spaß für die, die nicht wissen was das ist: googelt das wort "spaß" :-p )

so zweitens: Wieso sagen alle bei Cata gehts "nur" 5 lev weiter ? Unterschätzt mal nicht was in 5 leveln passieren kann mit einem char besonders da es schwerer wird aufzusteigen und auch der item unterschied zwischen den leveln größer sein wird. Auserdem solltet ihr diesen "Pfad der Titanen" mit beachten wer weis was ein 85er endcontet Tank mit dem richtigen Pfad skill erreichen kann ? Tja von daher alles was das Addon angeht is eh nur spekulation :-p


----------



## Sir Wagi (28. Dezember 2009)

pauschale schrieb:
			
		

> A: wird es [insert random Weltidee] Cataclysm ?
> B: nein !
> C: [insert random flame] ...
> D: doch !
> ...


----------



## TheCelina (28. Dezember 2009)

Naja, HP ist nicht alles (bis auf Dudu´s)

Unser Pala Tank hat so viel Blockwertung, der Tank 8 Add´s @ Pdok ohne Probleme. 
Es kommt einfach auf die Situation an.

100k sind beinahe geknackt. Noch die neuen Ausdauer Trinkets und Gear aus ICC und der erste DuDu hat seine 120^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Dezember 2009)

TheCelina schrieb:


> Naja, HP ist nicht alles (bis auf Dudu´s)
> 
> Unser Pala Tank hat so viel Blockwertung, der Tank 8 Add´s @ Pdok ohne Probleme.
> Es kommt einfach auf die Situation an.
> ...



Ahja 8 Adds @ PDOK. Da kannst du ja nur Adds bei Anub meinen.

Davon ab, daß das nach Ablauf seiner Oh-shit-Buttons eh nicht heilbar ist, frag ich mich wieviel DD ihr abstellt um die Adds zu unterbrechen und wer macht dann noch Schaden auf Anub?

Liest sich irgendwie so als hättest du null Ahnung von dem Kampf und wolltest nur mal Posen, was aber nach hinten los geht.


----------



## Al_xander (29. Dezember 2009)

/close!


----------



## Serbesa (30. Dezember 2009)

hallo,

also 100k life tanks sind nicht übertrieben, ich denke zwar das die feral dudus die ersten mit 100k life sind aber die anderen tank klassen schnell nachziehen werden.
ich sehe ja heute schon feral tanks die gebufft über 60k life haben udn mit voll t10 werden das auch noch mehr schaffen je nach vz und sockel.


----------



## Seryma (30. Dezember 2009)

Da mit Cataclysm alle Werte (Ausweichen, Parieren, Blocken) aus Ausdauer zusammengesetzt werden und nichtmehr gesockelt werden müssen, gehe ich davon aus, dass die 100k HP Grenze locker überschritten wird... Dudu's schaffen evtl sogar die 150k..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Datteldurst (30. Dezember 2009)

raco784 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> glaubt ihr in cataclysm wird es die ersten 100k life tanks geben? Ich meine wenn man sich von classic bis wotlk
> die tanks so anschaut, könnten die ersten tanks 100 k life besitzen. in classic hatte ein t3 tank um die 15 k voll buffed,
> ...



classic-bc= 10level Unterschied
bc-wotlk=10level Unterschied
wotlk-cataclysm 5level Unterschied

Ich denke bis Ende von Cataclysm haben die tanks ca.120k-150k,
man könnte einfach denken, dass es möglich wäre 100k zu haben....mit loot von arthas wird es denk ich kein problem sein über 85k zukommen...


----------



## Braamséry (30. Dezember 2009)

dashofi schrieb:


> Es werden nur 5 Level angehoben! Denke nicht das sie da einen grossen unterschied machen werden.20-30k dmg ist ja beschissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal ne Rechnung:

Mit 10 leveln gibt es pro Level 2,5Mio EP, die man braucht zum Level UP. Mit 5  Leveln gibt es 5Mio EP, es sieht so aus als ob jedes Level was wert is.



Datteldurst schrieb:


> classic-bc= 10level Unterschied
> bc-wotlk=10level Unterschied
> wotlk-cataclysm 5level Unterschied
> 
> ...



Die Tanks am Ende von Cataclysm werden, meiner Meinung nach weit über 150k kommen. Es gibt ja mit PDK sEP schon nen Tank, meine es war ein Dudu, der 96k HP hatte. 

Und die werden das EQ wieder so übertrieben machen. Allein schon aus einem Grund:
Glaubst ihr, dass die guten PvP Spieler mit 85, mit guten 80er EQ ne Chance gegen nen mittelmäßigen 85er haben sollen?
Ich habe viele mit T6 rumlaufen sehen, die Leute mit T7,5 locker weggehauen haben. 
Da Blizzard das Spiel aber immer weiter vereinfacht kann man sich leicht denken, dass die Leute rumgeheult haben, die trotzdem verlieren und Blizzard da ja was ändern muss...


----------

